# VNC server auf localhost:0 ohne physischen Zugriff starten

## manuels

Hi,

ich möchte einen VNC server auf localhost:0 starten, ohne dass ich auf dem Rechner unter X11 eingeloggt bin oder physischen Zugriff habe.

Ist es irgendwie möglich "vncserver :0" auszuführen, damit man zum Login-Screen gelangt?

Wenn ich dieses Kommando ausführe, kommt folgende Meldung:

```
$ vncserver :0      

Warning: rechnername:0 is taken because of /tmp/.X0-lock

Remove this file if there is no X server rechnername:0

A VNC server is already running as :0

$ ls -l /tmp/.X0-lock

-r--r--r--  1 root root 11 Apr 23 13:59 /tmp/.X0-lock

```

(Nein, ich habe leider keinen Root-Zugriff)

Entgegen der Fehlermeldung läuft aber kein VNC server auf localhost:0

```
$vncviewer rechnername:0

channel 3: open failed: connect failed: Connection refused

vncviewer: VNC server closed connection

```

Hinweis: ich benötige unbedingt :0 und nicht :1,:2,..., da ich OpenGL-Unterstützung brauche.

Hat jemand hier ne Idee?

----------

## Max Steel

Hmm ist es für X nicht :0.0 oder ist das die direktanwahl eines Screens/Bildschirms?

----------

## 69719

Ich habe dies mit tigervnc realisiert, dort trägst du in /etc/conf.d/tigervnc die Displays ein die du willst, z.B.:

DISPLAYS="jd:1"

und damit wird auf DISPLAY 1 die ~/.vnc/xstartup des Nutzers jd ausgeführt wenn /etc/init.d/tigervnc gestartet wird.

Wenn du den X server abgreifen willst, so mußt du das vnc modul in die xorg.conf eintragen.

----------

## manuels

Wie gesagt: ich habe leider keine root-Rechte

----------

## 69719

Tut mir leid, dann hab ich das überlesen, genauso wie die OpenGL Unterstützung, aber die haben wir schon einmal in einem älteren thread mit dir diskutiert.

----------

